# Putting a surface drive on a 14ft semi v



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this worth doing? Looking at options on how to use a boat I have instead of having to buy a whole new rig.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

remmi870 said:


> Is this worth doing? Looking at options on how to use a boat I have instead of having to buy a whole new rig.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It all depends on what size motor .vs. what size boat. I have my MB 35 sd with mods on a 1650 grizzly and it runs like a scalded dog with two guys and gear. Add a third person with gear and 3-4 dozen of the new dakota extreme mallards and she has a tough time getting on plane. She'll get up but not in the length of the boat like it is when running with two guys. You lose some load carrying ability with a 35 like mine when it's loaded down. How big is your boat?


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

A 14 miro craft. Would be 2 guys, a dog or 2 and not a ton of decoys. Not making real long runs either.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> It all depends on what size motor .vs. what size boat. I have my MB 35 sd with mods on a 1650 grizzly and it runs like a scalded dog with two guys and gear. Add a third person with gear and 3-4 dozen of the new dakota extreme mallards and she has a tough time getting on plane. She'll get up but not in the length of the boat like it is when running with two guys. You lose some load carrying ability with a 35 like mine when it's loaded down. How big is your boat?


Buddy bought a tiger propeller and it seemed to help, similar set up..


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

remmi870 said:


> A 14 miro craft. Would be 2 guys, a dog or 2 and not a ton of decoys. Not making real long runs either.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How thick of material is that boat made from? Those motor have a huge amount of torque so it might twist the crap out of it. How is the transom for rigidity? I had to beef up my transom on the grizzly when I hung the 35 on there. It actually cracked the gusset on one side. So I welded a 1/2 x 8 x 17" plate with 2 - 1 x 2 x .125 wall rectangle tube to the longitudinal runners on the floor of the boat. She's stiff now with no issues of cracking so far.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

SBE II said:


> Buddy bought a tiger propeller and it seemed to help, similar set up..


I'm running the mb big blade and spin it at a constant 4450 rpms and bump my rev limiter @ 4530 now and and again. That is the first time I had an issue with that motor/boat combo not doing what I expected. It took me about 3 times the normal distance to get it up on plane and my top end speed dropped by 10-12 mph! I ran the tiger blade for a year it is about 1/4-3/8" smaller diameter than the big blade? Not sure if it would help or not to be honest. 
S


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

Boat can handle the motor. My goal is to eventually put the surface drive on a flatbottom. Just trying to get use out of current boat cause I can't seem to find a new setup in my price range right now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> I'm running the mb big blade and spin it at a constant 4450 rpms and bump my rev limiter @ 4530 now and and again. That is the first time I had an issue with that motor/boat combo not doing what I expected. It took me about 3 times the normal distance to get it up on plane and my top end speed dropped by 10-12 mph! I ran the tiger blade for a year it is about 1/4-3/8" smaller diameter than the big blade? Not sure if it would help or not to be honest.
> S


Well my buddy has the same boat/motor as you. Cabelas northern flight blind. 3 guys, gear, and dog. Noticeable difference coming out of the hole and motor didn't seem to work as hard and we found ourselves not getting stuck as much.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

17' boat w/3 guys decoys , gear , blind and dog I'm getting 21-22 mph at 4300rpm's. is that good?
35 stock mb

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

zx10r2004 said:


> 17' boat w/3 guys decoys , gear , blind and dog I'm getting 21-22 mph at 4300rpm's. is that good?
> 35 stock mb
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sure, but not sure how relative this is to the discussion, or if you just wanted to come in and flex your muscles?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

You can do it, won't be happy with it tho. Boat too short, motor too heavy syndrome...unless u go really small surface drive.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

SBE II said:


> Sure, but not sure how relative this is to the discussion, or if you just wanted to come in and flex your muscles?


I'm still new at this mud motor stuff.lol! I never seen a surface drive on a semi v. I have seen long tails on them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

zx10r2004 said:


> 17' boat w/3 guys decoys , gear , blind and dog I'm getting 21-22 mph at 4300rpm's. is that good?
> 35 stock mb
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





Shiawassee_Kid said:


> You can do it, won't be happy with it tho. Boat too short, motor too heavy syndrome...unless u go really small surface drive.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Was thinking the same be better with a long tail.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> You can do it, won't be happy with it tho. Boat too short, motor too heavy syndrome...unless u go really small surface drive.
> 
> 
> Hit the nail on the head....exactly!
> ...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> Was thinking the same be better with a long tail.


Yep

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Yep
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think even with a 16' it's a push unless its manufactured for those style motors..Everyone I hear that buys like a Grizzly and throws one on there all say they plow and have issues getting to plain...Bottom line those surface drive motors are beast...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> I think even with a 16' it's a push unless its manufactured for those style motors..Everyone I hear that buys like a Grizzly and throws one on there all say they plow and have issues getting to plain...Bottom line those surface drive motors are beast...


We finally agree on something

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just looking at my options . Would loke to find boat/ motor combo, but everything seems to come with an outboard that i have found. Thanks for the input.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

remmi870 said:


> Just looking at my options . Would loke to find boat/ motor combo, but everything seems to come with an outboard that i have found. Thanks for the input.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


One thing I have learned whether its buying vehicles, motorcycles, boats, or decoys. It's better to save to get what you want than try to make it work..At least on big ticket items...just my .02


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> One thing I have learned whether its buying vehicles, motorcycles, boats, or decoys. It's better to save to get what you want than try to make it work..At least on big ticket items...just my .02


also agree with this.

i would also consider buying correct boat first then the motor. small motor on big boat = useable. big motor on small boat = death.


----------

